# Should I buy from this breeder? opinions please



## Taiki (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys, 
So I have been looking for a puppy for like a month now, and whenever I go see the puppies, I can't find the male or they wont let me choose on my own.

And yesterday I found a breeder who I liked his dogs, and two of his female GSDs will give birth this week, One of them is a long hair GSD and the other one is a short hair GSD..

here are some pictures of the long hair puppies who he kept.





























What do you think about them? are they pure and worth a high price around 500-600$?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

do you live in the usa?


----------



## Taiki (Feb 9, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> do you live in the usa?


Nope, I live in Jordan its in the West of Asia.


----------



## Taiki (Feb 9, 2014)

Add:
btw should I buy from the long haired GSD's or the short haired? 

This is the only picture I found from the shorthaired, I guess it is the male of the short haired female


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

do the parents have papers showing they are pure bred? do the parents have their hips/eblows tested showing they dont have bad hips? 500 is CHEAP! 

i would go see the parents. are they calm and confident around you? are they skittish/shy?

if none of that matters to you then 500 is a good price. i would choose wisely though because you have to live with this dog for 10+ years. if you get one with bad nerves or bad hips you'll regret not spending the extra 500 in the beginning on a better pup.


----------



## Taiki (Feb 9, 2014)

I just asked him, appeared they are 900$+
but their parents don't have any pedigree papers.
Is it worth it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are there breeders in Jordan that have dogs that
are tested and titled?


----------



## MyRex (Feb 9, 2014)

Well long haired always looks so nice but i think short haired is more genuine. It does't matter both good but i prefer a male.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The LC are gorgeous looking dogs. I know your in a foreign country, so not sure you have 'alot' to pick from there.

If your looking for a companion, papers don't mean that much in the long run..

I would want to know tho, are the parents health tested? As in hips/elbows xrayed for dysplasia?? 

Personally here in the US, I wouldn't pay 900 for unpapered dog, but considering where you are, and 1. if the dogs have their health clearances, 2. you like the temperament of the parents 3. you like the breeder, then if I had the money, wanted one bad enough, I would highly consider it.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I personally wouldn't pay $900 for a dog without papers. It can look purebred all it wants, but without papers they can't prove anything about the dog. 

However, I don't know what the dog world is like there so I can't really say. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

